# Maintaining rh in acrylic humidor



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

I've got a small, acrylic humidor, about 25 count or so, that I cannot seem to keep at a reasonable rh level. Are these tough to manage? I've seasoned it and use the same proportions of kitty litter as my other two humis which are holding rh just fine, but the acrylic cylinder is always pushing 80 rh, it seems.

I removed the humidification device (foam) that it came with, but perhaps the cedar bottom is a bit oversaturated and it needs a good amount of fresh air?


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

jswaykos said:


> I've got a small, acrylic humidor, about 25 count or so, that I cannot seem to keep at a reasonable rh level. Are these tough to manage? I've seasoned it and use the same proportions of kitty litter as my other two humis which are holding rh just fine, but the acrylic cylinder is always pushing 80 rh, it seems.
> 
> I removed the humidification device (foam) that it came with, but perhaps the cedar bottom is a bit oversaturated and it needs a good amount of fresh air?


They are tough to manage as the bottom cedar gets over humidified. My buddy added thin slats of cedar, and it helped....I would get enpty boxes from a B&M and store them in a cooler...Acrylic is a b*tch to regulate


----------



## Mr. Slick (Aug 17, 2010)

In wooden humidors the cedar is the main medium that holds rh. I believe sc has a natural tendency to mantain around 72% rh. So, if you have an acrylic plastic humidor all you have to go on is your humidifier/beads/kitty litter. But, you did say that the bottom was cedar. Maybe throw some boxes or cedar trays in there for more wood. Hopefully someone who knows more about acrylic humidors can elaborate better.


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

It's small, maybe only 25 ct, and it's round - meaning there isn't room for boxes. I picked it from my favorite little place near my in-laws because it had the shop logo on it, with the intentions of it mainly serving as decoration. I've got some old, house blend smokes from the place that are dryer than dirt (from my couple year hiatus from the hobby), so perhaps I'll just toss them in there, also for decoration only.

I'd hoped to use it as storage for the everyday, pass-out-to-nonsmokers cigars.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

jswaykos said:


> It's small, maybe only 25 ct, and it's round - meaning there isn't room for boxes. I picked it from my favorite little place near my in-laws because it had the shop logo on it, with the intentions of it mainly serving as decoration. I've got some old, house blend smokes from the place that are dryer than dirt (from my couple year hiatus from the hobby), so perhaps I'll just toss them in there, also for decoration only.
> 
> I'd hoped to use it as storage for the everyday, pass-out-to-nonsmokers cigars.


You can get strips of cedar to slip in the jar..


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

Grab yourself a empty cigar tube (those Partagas humitube looks awesome) and fill it with kitty litter/heartfelt beads maybe? Just a suggestion.


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

Tman said:


> Grab yourself a empty cigar tube (those Partagas humitube looks awesome) and fill it with kitty litter/heartfelt beads maybe? Just a suggestion.


I've had more than enough kitty litter in it for the past couple weeks, and I'm still reading over 75 rh on a calibrated digital hygrometer! This smaller humi is right next to my two humis maintaining perfect levels.

Can a seal be TOO good? From what I understand, wood humis do allow slight exchange of air inside, which is important to balancing the levels inside. Perhaps the acrylic jar does not allow outside air in at all?


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

jswaykos said:


> I've had more than enough kitty litter in it for the past couple weeks, and I'm still reading over 75 rh on a calibrated digital hygrometer! This smaller humi is right next to my two humis maintaining perfect levels.
> 
> Can a seal be TOO good? From what I understand, wood humis do allow slight exchange of air inside, which is important to balancing the levels inside. Perhaps the acrylic jar does not allow outside air in at all?


Acrylic humidifiers are very airtight. I find when I did the Tupperware container, the RH spiked up, also. These things need minimal humidification. Try putting in a "dry" or "near dry" KL and see if you can get better results.


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

Tman said:


> Acrylic humidifiers are very airtight. I find when I did the Tupperware container, the RH spiked up, also. These things need minimal humidification. Try putting in a "dry" or "near dry" KL and see if you can get better results.


I'll give that a shot. I'll swap out the KL in it tonight for a dry bag, or perhaps a bag with just a trace amount of water. I left it cracked this morning, to allow air in, so maybe it'll be dry enough by tonight to let the kitty litter do its thing. It's a nice lookin' little jar, I'd hate to use it only for the smokes that I can't bring myself to throw away!


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

I have an acrylic humidor that works like a champ. It's a 150 ct, though. I have less problems maintaining humidity in it than in my regular desktops. I spray the KL about once a month, maybe less, and it holds at 65% consistently. It doesn't have any cedar built into it, though.


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

This is mine. Well, not the EXACT one, as it's an image pulled from the store's sight:


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Put dry KL in at first
chances are the cigars are over humidified....
You can always add water later.....


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

asmartbull said:


> Put dry KL in at first
> chances are the cigars are over humidified....
> You can always add water later.....


There are no cigars in it, and there haven't been for a while. The 'throwaway' cigars have been so poorly maintained for the past 8+ years that the wrappers are coming off the bundles! Like one long, spiraled, dried up leaf. They're a lost cause. I'm just trying to get the humidor ready for future storage.

I'll put only dry KL in after I get a reading of rh levels after a day of being cracked open.


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

I'm sure it'll be fine!  Let me know how it works out.


----------

